# Repair T1-11 siding



## rzgary (Feb 11, 2007)

Hello,

I'm new to the forum but looking around this is a great place to get advise from knowledgable folks so here's my situation:  

My mother's California house built in 1981 has T1-11 siding.  She has a swamp cooler but wants to remove it.  the opening is approximately 16" wide by 10".  How do I patch the opening?  Entire sheet?  Looking around the entire siding on the house needs some attention.  Maybe pressure wash, paint and install new trim which is in bad shape.  I would venture to say no maintenance has been done on exterior since 1981.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance,

Gary


----------



## glennjanie (Feb 11, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum, Gary:
If you can cut a close fit for the hole, have backers all around to nail or screw it to and can caulk it. Then you could paint the whole house and you would be the only one who could locate the patch.
Pressure washing and painting would be a good way to spruce it up. Changing the trim may be necessary if there is sone that has become soft, or pithy. Using trim on T1-11 is a challenge because there are those spaces that are open to the back of the trim. Those openings collect dirt and water which cause rot. The easiest way to remedy that is to put a Z flashing behind the siding which will come out over the trim and allow water to drain away. Please holler back at us and tell us how it went.
Glenn


----------



## rzgary (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for the info Glenn.  

Taking another look around, the entire side of the house facing the sun, wind and rain needs to be replaced.  I've concluded the whole house needs to be resided.  I just found out my mother qualifies for a grant in CA for senior citizens to make home repairs.  Siding is covered as well as a new roof.  All will be done by a contractor, labor is covered as well.  Some neighbors have done this and their new siding looks great.  I'm going to look into this to see if we can get it done in the future.  Good thing summer is coming.  

Thanks again for the info Glenn and this great site.

Gary


----------



## asbestos (Feb 22, 2007)

look into hardiboard siding. it seems to be the stuff of choice.


----------

